# Memphis



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to land blind
1,3,10,11,15-18,20,22,25,27:31,33-36,39,42-45,47,50,53,55,58,61,62,63,67,68


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you tell me what the location is of the Qualifying stake tomorrow. Want to come watch but don't see a location (other than Hernando) on the premium. Thanks.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

any derby results?


----------



## GDGuru (Sep 10, 2010)

Derby Results
1st - #3
2nd -#14
3rd - #9
4th - #11
RJ - #1
Jams #15 & #16


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to water blind from the worst land blind set up I have ever seen.

1,10,11,27,31-34,42,44,47,50,53,67,68.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you tell me if 32 is still in? Call backs to the land blind, 32 was omitted but now 31-34 are shown as being called back to the water blind. Thank you so much!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I believe 32 was put back in and was called back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

MikeBoley said:


> Callbacks to water blind from the worst land blind set up I have ever seen.


OK Mike, inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to Am Waterblind
1,8,11,14,16,18,20,21,25,26,29,32,33,35,36,38,40,47.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks to watermarks.
10,11,27,31,33,34,47,50,67,68


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

GDGuru said:


> Derby Results
> 1st - #3
> 2nd -#14
> 3rd - #9
> ...


Congrats to SMRC Club member Ronnie Bradshaw/Owner and Joe Harp/Handler with the Derby win with #3 Shotgun "Ruby". Nice going...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to Am watermarks.
1,14,20,21,26,32,33,36,38,47

Hit a snag. Open was scraped. Am is being moved off water. Guess we will get going sooner or later.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Open scrapped? OK as long as Piper wins or gets second. I'm greedy and much prefer the win. Do what you can for her, Mike. Good luck in the Am.

fp


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Well my ride needs the same.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Well my ride needs the same.


You with Charles?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa Bauer and Rita for winning the qual...!!!!!! Great job!!!!
________
medical marijuana news


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes Frank, I rode with Charles.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

HUGE CONGRATS to Mark Edwards, Piper, Brian Freeland, and Frank Price on the Open Win, FC Title, and Qualify for National!!!

Also, Congrats to Mark, Bob and Donna Starford, and Roo on the Open Fourth!


Bobby


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats. Way to go Piper.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Bayou Magic said:


> OK as long as Piper wins or gets second. I'm greedy and much prefer the win.


Congrats!


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa and Rita on your first place at the Qual!!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Congratulations Lisa Bauer and Rita for winning the qual...!!!!!! Great job!!!!


Nice job Lisa and Rita


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to go FC Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon "Piper"!

Thanks to Mark Edwards and Brian Freeland for sticking with her and doing a great job. 

Now go git 'um at Vicksburg.

fp


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll 2nd that!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Mark and Brian and little Piper or "nutcase" as Frank likes to call her. Go get nutty and play hard in the Nationals.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mark Edwards on your win & title for Piper.

Undoubtedly one of the nicest guys in our sport.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Frank, Brian and Mark!

Aaron*


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Lisa and Rita for the Q win! On to AA!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Mark, Frank, Brian and Piper! Congrats to Mark Medford and the others that placed in the AM. I really enjoyed my first but not last to MARC.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> HUGE CONGRATS to Mark Edwards, Piper, Brian Freeland, and Frank Price on the Open Win, FC Title, and Qualify for National!!!
> 
> Also, Congrats to Mark, Bob and Donna Starford, and Roo on the Open Fourth!
> 
> ...


Congrats to ALL!!!


----------

